# Magnifica ESAM 4200 S



## Eduardo (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am experiencing some annoying issues with 2 of the above machines.

Both stopped working with infusers stuck one at the bottom one at the top.

I've dismantled both of them a resolved the first issue but one of them now when powering up the infuser goes all the way down as to parked / cleaning position but then after stopping it the moves straight up and stops turning the red triangle solid on and only moving to do the same cycle when unplugged and plugged back in.

The second one has the 4 led lights alternating from left to right non stop even after unplugging ..

PLease help !!!


----------



## Jerry Lee (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Jerry Lee (Feb 4, 2019)

Have you tried this reset?


----------



## JohnJames (Jul 3, 2021)

Hello,

I have the same issue with ESAM 4200, the diffuser is stuck at the bottom.
I have tried the reset but this did not work. 
Any thoughts folks ? Could it be the spiral that moves the diffuser.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@JohnJames I think you have to take the brew unit out and see if anythings broken, is it all moving freely. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JohnJames (Jul 3, 2021)

Hello Dave. thanks for taking time to reply. My wife is from Byfleet, many years ago.
Yes it is the Brew Unit, that is stuck at the bottom. I cannot remove it as the red buttons are jammed, possibly because the unit has moved too far down.


----------



## Coolhand (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi John, when this happens, I remove back panel and expose motor, infus er at the bottom then turn motor( small plastic wheel) anti clockwise and the infuser goes up, vicer versa for going down. Do this until infuser is in middle position, ready for coffee intake, and then remove infuser.


----------

